# Guitar Hero



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

No one has really posted any new threads in a while, so ill start up a decent one. Anyone play guitar hero? if so, favorite songs?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, let me guess. Have you recorded yourself playing an then uploaded to youtube


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

haha actually no, im not that much of a loser =P. i was just trying to strike up conversation with all my fellow FF members/admins


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

I play Guitar Hero II. Favorites.....hm....

Search and Destroy - Iggy Pop and the Stooges
Woman - Wolfmother
Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N Roses
Jessica - Allman Brothers Band
Killing in the Name - Rage Against the Machines

I kind of want to get the new GH....the 80s songs. Have you gotten that one? I have yet to even play the first one! lol


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

just got it for my birthday, my fav is jessica, woops posted on bro's account it's k-dawg-


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

havent gotten the 80's one, im not sure if im going to though  i thought it would be like an expansion pack for the 360 one, but its like an actual game hah. im waiting for gh3, it should be pretty good from what i hear.

favorite songs:
One For the Road - (i really dont remember the artist)
Stop - Jane's Addiction
Jessica - The Allman Brothers
Jordan - Buckethead (even though i cant entirely pass it lol)
Arterial Black - Drist
Dead! - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never played GH but do the current ones or the 80's version have Eruption by van halen?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I play regular guitar, bass and drums. NOT the imitation stuff


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

i was going to get a drum set and start up a band with a couple of my buddies, but i have no place for it =(


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Everyone is saying the GT rock the 80's isnt worth the money because of the small list of songs. Anyway I play GH2 and have beaten every song( not including bonus) on expert except Freebird, which will never happen... My friend it taking it back soon( i borrowed it) so i will have to go buy a guitar and get the first Guitar Hero


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea the 80's one didnt really strike me.

ive beaten all the regular songs on expert, and all the bonus songs EXCEPT jordan, only because it's ridiculous


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

i play Gh....my gt is

milk money360...im ranked in the top 10,000...out of over 600,000...which puts me at like the top 0.21 %...which is awesome.

i have 5* everything on expert except 8 songs, which in turn are 4*...im not bragging (well maybe a little) but i would be happy to offer tips if anyone wants.


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

forgot to mention i also play guitar, and have 6 guitars

fender telecaster (made in mexico) (black, w/ white pickguard)
ovation celebrity (red sunburst)
seagull s6 (natural wood)
ibanez rg370dx (white w/ pearl white pick guard)
memphis something or other mini guitar (3/4 size)
and another acoustic that does not even have a name on it...its very old. lol.

i play on a fender champion 300, its a little 35w amp /w effects
and have a Digitech RP350 multi-pedal.

im not trying to brag, but music is my thing...im new to fish tanks, and its odd you brough up music, because like i said, im a musician. my dad is on the radio, ever heard of the band Bear Creek? anyways, they are new, but you shold hear them on the radio soon! thanks,


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

thats pretty cool 

i wish i had some musical talent with guitars, basses, and drums. that would be soo sweet =P


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice stuf bigfish. I too am a music junkie. I have 2 drumkits, 60+ zildjian cymbals, 30+ snares, 26 guitars, and 3 amps plus a mammoth pedalboard. Music is also my love besides keeping little fish critters


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

I only wish i had the room and money for a drum set... Some of my favorite bands have Mike Portnoy, Neil Peart, Danny Carey..


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

some of my fav bands are stone sour, slipknot, sum 41, all that remains, mors principium est, dragonforce (on occaision), and really anything metal and good.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah i hear ya with drumkits. its tough. i mostly play my roland E-kit since its smaller. plus its not as loud as a regular kit..


----------

